# First Annual Tugaloo River Shootout - Lake Hartwell March 28th 2015



## wack em (Mar 11, 2015)

Clint and I are putting on a tournament in a couple weeks up on Hartwell at Hwy 123 Boat Ramp. The address is Stephens County Park Rd. Toccoa GA. Should be fun shoot with plenty of fish up. Let me know if yall have any questions.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 15, 2015)

I plan to be shooting!


----------



## Michael (Mar 16, 2015)

Do you have a "Senior Citizens" class?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 16, 2015)

I've got to work but I could be getting sick cough cough


----------



## wack em (Mar 16, 2015)

Yes Michael we do have a senior citizens class just for you. Entry is 200 bucks and 50% goes to administration


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 17, 2015)

They should be thick!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Mar 17, 2015)

Well if I get my lights, I may come play with yall


----------



## Michael (Mar 17, 2015)

wack em said:


> Yes Michael we do have a senior citizens class just for you. Entry is 200 bucks and 50% goes to administration


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 20, 2015)

Shad count?


----------



## wack em (Mar 22, 2015)

No shad since there are two different types and most DNR don't even know which ones are legal and which ones aren't.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 23, 2015)

wack em said:


> No shad since there are two different types and most DNR don't even know which ones are legal and which ones aren't.



Aww come on!


----------



## j_seph (Mar 23, 2015)

Catfish?


----------



## wack em (Mar 23, 2015)

Catfish will count!


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 23, 2015)

You guys should have a good time if the fish are shallow like they were up there this past week.

Good luck and good shooting guys.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gonna be a cold one.


----------



## luker99 (Mar 30, 2015)

We didn't make it who won?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 30, 2015)

Heard hood and crew took it with 83.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Mar 30, 2015)

He was shooting with clent and Blake, every body else had about 40 to 30 it's was tuff. A good time thanks  to clent and Blake for putting it on.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Mar 30, 2015)

Maybe tonight will be an improvement


----------



## wack em (Mar 31, 2015)

Alright here are the results!
1st Brian Ellenburg, John Hood, Clint Lowe, Blake Fulbright – 83 Fish and Big Fish 13.6lb. Carp
2nd Evan Watson, Ben Turner, Jeremy Sanderlin - 43 Fish
3rd Donnie Simpson, Jonathan Redding, Ricky Ramey, Gabe Honey – 29 Fish
3rd Virgil Robinson, Mike Cathy, Keith Roberts, Marty Marett – 29 Fish
Five other teams participated but didn’t count their fish. 
I would like to thank everyone for coming and toughing it out. It takes special planning to schedule the single coldest night of March. We will do it again around the same time next year;  but next year we will plan for better weather.


----------

